# wanting to teach a mini donkey how to drive



## tbstorm

hi, my little cousin just got a mini donkey, his name is kickers  
she wanted a pony to ride but instead grandma got her kickers. She is a little put out because she cant ride him, so i told her we could teach him to drive a cart, but i've never done that before. Where do i get started and how do i train him? if anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated. We have the harness and cart from our miniature pony and they're the same size ( it would work for him right?). 

any help would be great thanks!


----------



## jimmy

yes just the very same as training a pony to drive[usually the donkey is easier] best of luck


----------



## tbstorm

thanks, but i didn't actually teach my pony how to drive. So im kind of new at this, i know how to drive and everything but i need help on getting him to that point!


----------



## GoWithTheFlow

She has a "Ask Merideth" page so give her a email . Othervise same way you trian a horse/pony ,but take your time and lots of patience .
Lucky Three Ranch - Knowledge and educational materials about mules, donkeys and longears.


----------



## tbstorm

that looks good! ill look into it thanks!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

You can start by basic ground work.. Haltering, leading, lunging, manners. Donks are more stubborn than horses.

Then, you can drive him from the ground. 

Apparently, my mare was hooked up to a cart at one point. She's a head case, loots of issues.. So no wonder she "freaked out and kicked it over".. Alas, one day I will out grow her.. And she's only 13 years old.. So I decided to go back to basics. I do ride her now, but I also ground drive. When I have money, I'll buy a nylon harness to practice in. 

This is what we do now:


----------



## tbstorm

okay that looks good, i think ill start doing things like that. hes already got halter training and leads like a dream


----------



## Eclipse295

I found this: Bible Donkeys - Abby Learns To Drive I is a blog kind of thing of a woman teaching her large standard donkey to drive(it would work for a miniature to) I figured I would post it since it could kind of tell you what to do to train kickers(btw love the name!) to drive, I found it while looking for a goat harness :lol:


----------



## tbstorm

okay awesome! thanks ill take a look! and yes i love that name too!!!


----------

